# Vfl - half line?



## ShayK

Anyone see this vvvvvv faint (bottom) half of a line????

Anyone ever get half a line very early that turned out to be a BFP?


----------



## smileyfaces

I dont see anything but good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye but I might have line eye. 
Good luck :)


----------



## ShayK

Bevziibubble said:


> Something is catching my eye but I might have line eye.
> Good luck :)

Haha, same. Didn't see it in person, only the picture so :-k


----------

